# Best Thing To Clean Watch Glass



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

On assumption that the watch is water resistant, what would you guys suggest is the best way to clean watch glass.

Saphire or not. I have this watch, when I lightly rub water onto the surface it is just not getting it clean or to sparkle.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

A little limescale remover on a piece of tissue, then glass cleaner on a cloth, job done.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

As mine is water resistant and has a metal strap I take it in the shower with me and use soap. The same with my glasses on the advice of my optician.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sapphire glass crystals if they aren't coated have a tendnacy to smear in my experience, do you know what type of glass it is?


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Try windolene.

martyn


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

How about Cillit Bang? That's if it's still being sold in the UK (I haven't posted on this board for over two years since I moved so I have no idea.)


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

I use DISPLEX, on the Bay for a couple of quid.

It's meant for mobile phone screens or PDAs but it cleans everything.

I've successfully used it on:

Plexiglass

Sapphire Crystals

Stainless Steel casings & Bracelets (only minor surface scratches)

As it's a creamy liquid, I've used it on none WR watches too, as you just put on less, rub it in carefully, then just wipe of & buff. No water involved

And it worked too well on my Breitling Blackbird, gave the crystal a lovely finish, but took off all the AR coating. (Stupid place to put it too on the outside where is scratches off anyway!!)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A bit of spit and my shirt usually does for me


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

bobbymonks said:


> I use DISPLEX, on the Bay for a couple of quid.
> 
> It's meant for mobile phone screens or PDAs but it cleans everything.
> 
> ...


Displex is abrasive so I wouldn't use it as a general cleaner, just to remove scratches on plastic glass. No wonder it removed the AR coating.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

How about jewelers rouge?


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

ketiljo said:


> bobbymonks said:
> 
> 
> > I use DISPLEX, on the Bay for a couple of quid.
> ...


Yes I know that NOW! :lol:

Still having an AR coating on the outside where it can wear off in time is still stupid IMHO


----------



## jasonv (May 20, 2011)

avidfan said:


> How about jewelers rouge?


Jeweller's Rouge should be a last resort i.e. if the glass is badly scratched as this thins the glass thus removing the scratch. I personally would not use this for removing finger prints as it does thin the glass and makes it more fragile and more likely to break.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

jasonm said:


> A bit of spit and my shirt usually does for me


+ 1 :bag:


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Nothing abrasive and nothing alkalyne or acidic. Needs to be neutral or balanced. :thumbsup:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

What about Polywatch from Roy.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

jasonm said:


> A bit of spit and my shirt usually does for me


That explains the state of your shirts Jason :dontgetit:!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the best thing I've found to clean the finger print smears off a sapphire crystal is white vinegar


----------

